# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Баннер заблокировал планшет или смартфон на Android, как удалить?

## Ilya Shabanov

Судя по запросам на нашем форуме волна блокировшиков для Андроид набирает силу.  Блокируются планшеты, смартфоны. Проблема достаточно новая, поэтому практики и рецептов мало. Предлагаю в этой теме собрать все возможные варианты удаление блокировщика для Андроид.

Мне известно о нескольких вариантах (описываю пути решения, точные инструкции могут отличаться в зависимости от модели устройства):

1. Подключаем к компьютеру и идем по пути system/app и ищем "неизвестное" приложение формата АРК (которые мы не ставили или же которое ставили перед самым заражением) и удаляем СОЧЕТАНИЕМ SHIFT+DELETE (удалить без возможности восстановления).

2. Сделать *soft reset* (мягкая перезагрузка устройства). Делается это путем отсоединения аккумулятора или же нажатием определенного сочетания внешних кнопок (например, клавиша громкости вниз + включение). Как сделать soft reset для вашего смартфона или планшета можно узнать у производителя или в документации (гуглится достаточно просто по словам "soft reset _название_модели_". Далее удаляем подозрительные приложения, бекапируем все данные. Для надежности делаем hard reset и откатываемся к заводским настройкам (см пункт 3).

3. Если варианты 1-2 не помогают. Делаем *hard reset* (жесткая перезагрузка). *Внимание!* При hard reset все данные теряются! Поэтому делайте это только в самом крайнем случае, когда ничего уже не помогает или же когда ничего ценного на телефон нет. Как сделать hard reset для вашего смартфона или планшета можно узнать у производителя или в документации (гуглится достаточно просто по словам "hard reset _название_модели_".

P. S. Если у вас включено бекапирование всех ценных данных в облачные сервисы (Dropbox, Gmail, Google Drive и т.д.) и вы ничего не потеряете, то смело делается hard reset, так надежнее, система все равно скомпрометирована и что на ней останется в виде "подарочка" никому не неизвестно.

----------

*Макcим*,  *миднайт*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nbnfy

Правильная тема... :Wink:

----------


## a.alona

Можно на смартфоне с windows phone подхватить заразу? и как его тогда лечить?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*a.alona*, Windows Phone пока является безопасной платформой. Бояться нечего  :Smiley:

----------


## ScriptMakeR

> идем по пути system/app и ищем "неизвестное" приложение формата АРК


Хм.. В System/App довольно много предустановленных приложений, о которых обычный пользователь не имеет никакого понятия. Уж как-то не похоже на нормальный рецепт от зловреда. Тем более, это совсем не в духе данного форума. Пункты с резетами вообще не вариант. Вы же не предлагаете Windows переустанавливать при лечении.
Раз уж проблема начинает набирать обороты, то ее нужно исследовать.
На платформе Android 4.1 + есть программная возможность загрузиться в Sefe Mode. Зажимаем клавишу питания до появления меню выключения, зажимаем палец на пункте выключения до появления предложение загрузиться в безопасном режиме и ищем виновника. На более ранних версиях есть сочетания кнопок для загрузки в безопасном режиме.
Проблема в том, что нет утилит сбора логов подобных AVZ. Как вариант, можно попробовать использовать CatLog, или Logcat Extreme. Но для них нужен Root, и их еще нужно проверить на профпригодность.
В полезность мобильных антивирусов я вообще не верю, тут нужно именно ручками работать.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Добавлю.
При невозможности перезагрузить аппарат, нужно зажать клавишу питания примерно на 8 секунд. Произойдет принудительное выключение, которое не зависит от работы системы. При включении нужно зажать обе кнопки громкости до полного включения, что приведет к загрузке в безопасном режиме, в котором будут отключены загруженные приложения.
Это позволит обойтись без компьютера при поиске зловреда.

----------


## Fredddy123

Вот 3 способа удалить вирус, и сохранить данные:


Мне помогло! :094:

----------


## ScriptMakeR

Первый способ из видео, ну честно, сплошное ребячество. Помогает, но на серьезную инструкцию не тянет. Вот второй уже да, нормальный рецепт по удалению зловреда.

----------

